# West Palm Beach



## MILOIOWA (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok does anyone from the area, or familiar with the area know of anywhere that has karaoke on a regular basis and if so what nights and which is the best place for a small town Iowa boy to go let loose? Thanks!


----------



## Carta (Dec 15, 2007)

I've only been to WPB once; but where are you staying?


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 15, 2007)

Ocean Pointe starting Jan 4th. Can't wait!


----------



## Carta (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll be at OP in April. This place is great. There are 5 large buildings on the property. If you walk or drive from whichever bldg, there's an open-air bar ( weather permitting) on the opposite side of the street that's pretty lively. Sorry I can't remember the name. But when I was there last,(2005) I partied like a rock star and I'm 57 years old. The crowd is much, much younger than me. Across the street, there's a public beach. Hope this helps.
 ps..This area is considered Palm Beach Shores. WPB is on the main land. (short drive).......You may want to check out Clematis Street (WPB)


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2007)

If your weather in Iowa is as bad as ours is in KS then you'll never want to come home. I'm typing this from my 5th floor ocean front unit and the temps have been in the 80's all week. It has been a little windy and the ocean's to rough for me to get into today but the pool temps are great and it's a great place to relax. It's our favorite resort of the 7 we own.

Sorry, can't help you with the Karokee question. You might try down on Clematis street or over at City Place where there's decent night life. Clematis street is a bar and restaurant district with a variety of interesting restuarants and clubs. We haven't been down there this trip as we've been mostly lounging on our balcony or out by the ocean or pool. 

When you get here don't forget to have either breakfast or lunch at the Sailfish Marina. Breakfast and lunch are pretty decent and reasonably priced and the view is very relaxing. I'm not so fond of their dinner menu or it's value. For dinner you might want to try Max and Eddie's up by the Ocean Mall. They use to have an early bird special that was very reasonable. If you feel like walking it's only about a 7 to 10 minute walk from the resort. 

There is also a small grocery store (Grator Gator) that's about a 10 minute walk from the resort. I walked up there last night when I relized I have forgotten something at the larger Publix grocery and I just didn't want to get the car out and drive 5 or 6 miles. 

There is also a restaurant called Johnny Longboats within easy walking distance but, we weren't overly impressed with anything about the place a couple of years ago when we ate dinner there. Other people have enjoyed it and the prices were reasonble. 

Hope you enjoy your trip. I know we've enjoyed our annual week out of the cold and into the sun.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2007)

The Lounge at 517 Clematis Street has Karoke on Tuesday nights


Richard


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just to give you something to look forward to, this has been our view from our balcony all week long.





and this is my view right now.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Richard for the link!

And Doug you are torturing me! I doubt we get a nice view like that, but we won't spend much time in the room anyway I imagine. Looks awesome! I really can't wait to get there!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2007)

MILOIOWA said:


> Thanks Richard for the link!
> 
> And Doug you are torturing me! I doubt we get a nice view like that, but we won't spend much time in the room anyway I imagine. Looks awesome! I really can't wait to get there!



And I'm sorry to be leaving tomorrow morning but, I have to work a little bit in order to afford the vacations we take.  

The first year we were here we were in the Dolphin building, first floor all the way to the back of the building. We had such a great time we ended up becoming owners that very week. Next year I exchanged our week for Marriott rewards points because I was a little backed up on the amount of timeshares we own and our ability to use them. That will be the last time we do that for a long time. We enjoy our time here that much. It's the one timeshare I can set foot in and be relaxed by the end of the first day. Others it always seems to be a couple of days before I get all the knots worked out that go along with my job, family issues and everything else that goes along with life.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, so. Peanut Island. From what I can see it appears we could half a day there easily. What do you do when going there as far as what do you take? A backpack with maybe a blanket snorkel stuff and a cooler for drinks and snacks? Is this a half day trip? What all is there to do there? Also, I thought I read somewhere of a place you could rent a canoe and paddle down a swamp or river for like 4-5 hours. You could be guided or go on your own. Anyone know what this would be? Thanks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 16, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> And I'm sorry to be leaving tomorrow morning but, I have to work a little bit in order to afford the vacations we take.
> 
> The first year we were here we were in the Dolphin building, first floor all the way to the back of the building. We had such a great time we ended up becoming owners that very week. Next year I exchanged our week for Marriott rewards points because I was a little backed up on the amount of timeshares we own and our ability to use them. That will be the last time we do that for a long time. We enjoy our time here that much. It's the one timeshare I can set foot in and be relaxed by the end of the first day. Others it always seems to be a couple of days before I get all the knots worked out that go along with my job, family issues and everything else that goes along with life.



Doug,

I can't believe you are at Ocean Pointe.  I was there for two weeks.  I checked out yesterday and flew to Hawaii.  Oh well.  Another missed opportunity.

Jim


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I am just posting because I am sooo excited to get here and I have nothing better to do right now! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2007)

This is not on the subject matter.  But, for some outstanding seafood.  The Sailfish Marina Rest is the one !!


----------



## MILOIOWA (Dec 24, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> This is not on the subject matter.  But, for some outstanding seafood.  The Sailfood Rest is the one !!


Is that the same as the SailFISH?


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 24, 2007)

I would imagine they meant Sailfish Marina. 

Generally speaking, I've found the restaurant at Sailfish Marina to be good for both Breakfast and Lunch. We prefer to get there early to snag a table by one of the large open windows overlooking the marina. However, dinner has always been a disappointment for us. The Buccanier next door provided a better meal but was, IMO, expensive for what we had.

For a nice dinner out I would recommend either Jetty's or the Crab House (they're next door to each other). Both have nice outdoor seating overlooking the Jupiter Light House. Our meal at Jetty's ran us $70 including tip for a filet and a seafood platter that had a small lobster tail, scallops and stuffed shrimp. The year before we had the all you can eat seafood buffet at the Crab House (they also have a fixed price menu) and the cost was about the same. Both provide a better atmosphere, prices and service IMO that did Sailfish Marina. 

We also almost always have at least on lunch at Panama Hattie's and this year, we also had lunch at the Waterway Cafe across the street. Both are a little on the expensive side for lunch IMO with a meal for two running between $30 and $40 including tip but, it's so nice to sit outdoors and overlook the intercostal waterway and see the boats passing by. Waterway is probably the nicer of the two but Panama Hattie's is my wife's favorite. So needless to say it's Panama Hattie's for us every trip. Both also serve dinner but we have never tried either one for dinner. Their is a third restaurant on that corner (they're both on PGA Blv) that I've been told is excellent for dinner but a little pricey. Someday we might give it a shot.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Dec 25, 2007)

We were at OP from Dec 16-23, our favorite resort.  One of them anyway!  We love going back every year.  It is so relaxing.  As far as restaurants, I agree with those that recommend Jetty's in Jupiter.  Go from 5:00-6:00 for early bird specials - almost all main dishes for $14.95.  The Coconut Shrimp is unbelievable.   Also try TooJay's Deli.  Several locations, but a NY Deli in South Florida.  I am going to try Panama Hattie's on our next trip - in June!


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 25, 2007)

ArBravesFan said:


> We were at OP from Dec 16-23, our favorite resort.  One of them anyway!  We love going back every year.  It is so relaxing.  As far as restaurants, I agree with those that recommend Jetty's in Jupiter.  Go from 5:00-6:00 for early bird specials - almost all main dishes for $14.95.  The Coconut Shrimp is unbelievable.   Also try TooJay's Deli.  Several locations, but a NY Deli in South Florida.  I am going to try Panama Hattie's on our next trip - in June!



FWIW, we were at Jetty's midweek a couple of weeks ago. We arrived right when they opened at 5:00 PM which, I consider prime time as the sun is just begining to set. They were not offering any early bird specials that night we were there. When I asked about special's all the waitress ran off was the specials for that night. One of them was the fisherman's/seafood platter I had which was very good but cost $28.

We tried REALLY hard to find a Too Jay's deli. Even using our GPS navigation both locations we looked for weren't there. I just assumed they had closed. Perhaps they are really good at hiding their location where me and my wife couldn't see them. All I know is that I couldn't locate the two listed as Closest to Ocean Pointe. I could find them in my GPS directory and they were listed in the guide book in our room. I just couldn't find them for a nice lunch. Maybe next time I'll try calling them first to make certain they're still in the same location and get better directions for when we get close.  

Keep in mind that for us, Panama Hattie's is more about location and decent food (not great but decent). My wife loves to sit by the edge and watch the smaller fish around the dock.


----------



## KenK (Dec 26, 2007)

Closed the Toojays' in Aventura Mall, by our house...and all in Miami. 

They still have the ones in the Jupiter area listed as opened...all the way to Orlando & down the west side:

http://www.toojays.com/locations/


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 27, 2007)

KenK said:


> Closed the Toojays' in Aventura Mall, by our house...and all in Miami.
> 
> They still have the ones in the Jupiter area listed as opened...all the way to Orlando & down the west side:
> 
> http://www.toojays.com/locations/



I'm not sure it's worth the drive to Jupiter just for a deli.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok. we are trying to pack for this trip and are having troubles. We are used to wearing things like denim shorts and t-shirts, capri pants, etc. Are we going to stick out like a sore thumb in the WPB area or will we be ok? We will probably not eat at any "high-end" restaraunts, and the casino cruise will be our only real nightlife  that we are planning anyway. We planned to take a nice pair of jeans and maybe polo type or button-down shirt. We just don't want to feel out of place. We are not big 'trendy" clothes type of people I guess.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 1, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> Ok. we are trying to pack for this trip and are having troubles. We are used to wearing things like denim shorts and t-shirts, capri pants, etc. Are we going to stick out like a sore thumb in the WPB area or will we be ok? We will probably not eat at any "high-end" restaraunts, and the casino cruise will be our only real nightlife  that we are planning anyway. We planned to take a nice pair of jeans and maybe polo type or button-down shirt. We just don't want to feel out of place. We are not big 'trendy" clothes type of people I guess.



We are at Marriott Ocean Pointe now.  My vacation dress code is (and has been) beach coverups, or shorts.  Don't think I stick out at all.  For dinner in town, just did capris and nice shirt.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 1, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> We are at Marriott Ocean Pointe now.  My vacation dress code is (and has been) beach coverups, or shorts.  Don't think I stick out at all.  For dinner in town, just did capris and nice shirt.



Thank you! Are you enjoying your stay?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> Ok. we are trying to pack for this trip and are having troubles. We are used to wearing things like denim shorts and t-shirts, capri pants, etc. Are we going to stick out like a sore thumb in the WPB area or will we be ok? We will probably not eat at any "high-end" restaraunts, and the casino cruise will be our only real nightlife  that we are planning anyway. We planned to take a nice pair of jeans and maybe polo type or button-down shirt. We just don't want to feel out of place. We are not big 'trendy" clothes type of people I guess.




You'll be fine. I took pair of dockers style slacks last trip but wore tennis shoes with them. Most places are pretty casual.


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 1, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> Thank you! Are you enjoying your stay?



yes, we are loving it.  It is so relaxing.  Normally it takes me a few days to unwind, but I have been relaxed since I got here (until I got a message from my boss on the blackberry).  Brings you back to reality.

We leave tomorrow.  Can't wait to come back.

PS I need a job change.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 1, 2008)

That's good to hear! We will arrive Friday afternoon. Not soon enough!!


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 1, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> That's good to hear! We will arrive Friday afternoon. Not soon enough!!




Check the weather.  A cold front is coming thru tomorrow.  It might be cold when you are here.  We had temps of 80 all week.

Hope you have good weather.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Check the weather.  A cold front is coming thru tomorrow.  It might be cold when you are here.  We had temps of 80 all week.
> 
> Hope you have good weather.


Weather.com shows today as the only cold day. Starting Saturday thru next week all in the mid 70's. Then after we leave back to 80. I hope they are right!


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

One question. When the forecast says a 30% chance of showers, almost every day, does that mean there could be rain for a brief period everyday? Or is it "just in case" and most likely will not ever rain?


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

The radio just said that the Des Moines airport will be crazy Friday due to all the political people leaving after the caucuses. Looks like I better get there extra early.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> Check the weather.  A cold front is coming thru tomorrow.  It might be cold when you are here.  We had temps of 80 all week.
> 
> Hope you have good weather.




I believe that 80 is actually a little warm for this time of year. 70's are what we usually see in Decmeber when we're at Ocean Pointe. It was warmer this past December than what I remember in the past.


----------



## Amy (Jan 2, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> The radio just said that the Des Moines airport will be crazy Friday due to all the political people leaving after the caucuses. Looks like I better get there extra early.



Another Iowan here!  Have a great time in Palm Beach.  We just returned last week from a trip to Orlando and it was so hard to leave the great 70s/80s weather we had all week.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> One question. When the forecast says a 30% chance of showers, almost every day, does that mean there could be rain for a brief period everyday? Or is it "just in case" and most likely will not ever rain?




In Florida it seems like there's ALWAYS a possiblity for rain every day. We've been going to OP since 2001. In all that time I believe we've only had one day where the rain really set in and made for a nasty day. The last week we were there it rained a couple of times but not long enough to make the entire day a rain day. 

Trust me, you'll love the weather compared to what you have now in Iowa.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

Amy said:


> Another Iowan here!  Have a great time in Palm Beach.  We just returned last week from a trip to Orlando and it was so hard to leave the great 70s/80s weather we had all week.



I hear that! It is COLD! I thought we were supposed to have a mild winter?


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> In Florida it seems like there's ALWAYS a possiblity for rain every day. We've been going to OP since 2001. In all that time I believe we've only had one day where the rain really set in and made for a nasty day. The last week we were there it rained a couple of times but not long enough to make the entire day a rain day.
> 
> Trust me, you'll love the weather compared to what you have now in Iowa.


Oh, no doubt! I just wanted to have some options in mind as far as things to do in case it rained. I will take 75 and a shower over 0 and snow/ice any day!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2008)

MILOIOWA said:


> I hear that! It is COLD! I thought we were supposed to have a mild winter?



Yea, that's what they told us also. Is it any wonder I don't trust the long range weather forcasters and/or the global warming alarmists?


----------



## pranas (Jan 2, 2008)

This is our dry season so rain should not be that much of a problem  It has been unusually warm this season and we locals would like it to cool down into the seventies.  The ocean temperature in still in the mid seventies so  you will have nice time.  Cold fronts do not usually last very long.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Jan 2, 2008)

pranas said:


> This is our dry season so rain should not be that much of a problem  It has been unusually warm this season and we locals would like it to cool down into the seventies.  The ocean temperature in still in the mid seventies so  you will have nice time.  Cold fronts do not usually last very long.


That is what I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------

